# My Deer Antler Pen Stand



## FourOaksCrafts (Aug 14, 2016)

It took a little work, but I was able to pick out just the right antler with the right curve and symmetry. Of course, I had to do some shaping with my Dremel and hand sand/polish. Used my belt sander to get the bottom flat. Lots of fun to make!

And had to throw in the european mount. Sometimes it's good to look around. Your next pen stand may be laying right in front of you.


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 14, 2016)

Too bad you didn't post this in the pen stand contest!  You could have garnered yourself a box of blanks!

Nice stand.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Aug 14, 2016)

SteveJ said:


> Too bad you didn't post this in the pen stand contest!  You could have garnered yourself a box of blanks!
> 
> Nice stand.




Thanks for the idea. Now I need to go dig thru my box of antlers! :biggrin: J/K


----------



## fitzman163 (Aug 26, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 26, 2016)

This is a nice idea, especially for an antler-type pen. I have to wonder if it affords sufficient stability due to the relatively small base area. I am thinking that adding a flat base plate of wood, or even a slice from a large section of antler, could offer substantial improvement in stability. What do you think?


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Aug 26, 2016)

SteveG said:


> This is a nice idea, especially for an antler-type pen. I have to wonder if it affords sufficient stability due to the relatively small base area. I am thinking that adding a flat base plate of wood, or even a slice from a large section of antler, could offer substantial improvement in stability. What do you think?



Steve ... That's a great idea! It also made me think of the idea of maybe creating a wooden base that resembles the profile of a standard plaque for deer antlers. Not sure if you're a hunter, but you've probably seen the plaques I'm talking about that you mount a european skull to or just the rack itself.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 4, 2016)

I made something along those lines last year ...















The images are a little blurry, as I made them with my tablet before I got my digital camera, and gave it away to the recipient before I got that camera, but you get the basic idea.   The base was a rough square of reclaimed white or red oak from a dresser drawer panel, and it was roughly sanded into shape with 120 grit on a 1-inch by 30 inch band sander, and then the "facets" were polished smooth on a cotton wheel with buffing compound.   The antler sections were shaped using the same tools and buffed as well before supergluing to the base.


----------



## ADKBUG (Sep 4, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## campzeke (Sep 4, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## mark james (Sep 4, 2016)

Excellent stand.


----------



## bpgoldo (Sep 11, 2016)

Very creative. Thoughtful design and construction. Very attractive. Gonna have to start thinking about this in the future. Lead the way Maistro.


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Sep 13, 2016)

Skie_M said:


> I made something along those lines last year ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool! I like it!!


----------

